# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  valore dei beni strumentali

## Tazenda78

Salve, volevo chiedervi se nella voce valore dei beni strumentali, bisognava indicare il valore di tutti i beni strumentali ancora da ammortizzare, o anche di quelli  gia ammortizzati.
Un mio cliente ad esempio tra i cespiti risultano ancora attrezzature il cui costo storico &#232; molto elevato, ma ad oggi gia completamente ammortizzate e nella pratica utilizzate in rare occasioni.
Ho notato che incodono molto sulla congruit&#224;, casomai mi converrebbe eliminarli dal libro cespiti? (per l' anno prossimo avviamente in quanto inutilizzati?) 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nella voce "valore dei beni strumentali" bisogna indicare il costo storico di tutti i beni strumentali, anche di quelli già ammortizzati.
Il contribuente che ha tra i cespiti attrezzature il cui costo storico è molto elevato, ma ad oggi completamente ammortizzate e nella pratica utilizzate in rare occasioni, deve dunque indicarli.
Puoi eliminarli dal libro cespiti, ma ovviamente ci vuole una fattura di vendita/estromissione.     

> Salve, volevo chiedervi se nella voce valore dei beni strumentali, bisognava indicare il valore di tutti i beni strumentali ancora da ammortizzare, o anche di quelli  gia ammortizzati.
> Un mio cliente ad esempio tra i cespiti risultano ancora attrezzature il cui costo storico è molto elevato, ma ad oggi gia completamente ammortizzate e nella pratica utilizzate in rare occasioni.
> Ho notato che incodono molto sulla congruità, casomai mi converrebbe eliminarli dal libro cespiti? (per l' anno prossimo avviamente in quanto inutilizzati?) 
> Grazie

----------


## Giusy81

Buongiorno a tutti, a proposito dei beni strumentali leggevo nelle istruzioni degli studi, rigo F29, che "è possibile non tener conto del valore dei beni strumentali inutilizzati nel corso del periodo d'imposta a condizione che non siano state dedotte le relative quote di ammortamento". Io ho il caso di un'autofficina con un elevato valore di tali beni e non inserire qualche vecchio cespite effettivamente non utilizzato mi farebbe comodo per la congruità, secondo voi è una strada percorribile? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti, a proposito dei beni strumentali leggevo nelle istruzioni degli studi, rigo F29, che "è possibile non tener conto del valore dei beni strumentali inutilizzati nel corso del periodo d'imposta a condizione che non siano state dedotte le relative quote di ammortamento". Io ho il caso di un'autofficina con un elevato valore di tali beni e non inserire qualche vecchio cespite effettivamente non utilizzato mi farebbe comodo per la congruità, secondo voi è una strada percorribile? Grazie

  Sì, se l'autofficina non ha prodotto ricavi .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## martino954

I beni ammortizzabili nell'anno (valore inferiore a 516,..) vanno comunque compresi  nel costo complessivo dei beni strumentali da indicare in Gerico?
Per eliminare alcuni dei beni strumentali che diventano obsoleti:
1.  posso venderli al valore di mercato (indipendemente dal fatto che siano ammortizzati o no?);
2. fare estromissione? (cosa vuol dire?) 
Infine, ultima domanda: posso usare una quota di ammortamento ad esempio il 10%, inferiore a quella in tabella per i beni della stessa categoria  (in questo caso il 20%)? e in tal caso la percentuale di ammortamento deve rimanere invariata anche negli anni seguenti in cui completerò l'ammortamento del bene.
Grazie, ma sono un ambulante al mercato (ragioniere)  e devo fare la mia contabilità da solo.
Grazie
Martino

----------


## shailendra

> Salve, volevo chiedervi se nella voce valore dei beni strumentali, bisognava indicare il valore di tutti i beni strumentali ancora da ammortizzare, o anche di quelli  gia ammortizzati.
> Un mio cliente ad esempio tra i cespiti risultano ancora attrezzature il cui costo storico è molto elevato, ma ad oggi gia completamente ammortizzate e nella pratica utilizzate in rare occasioni.
> Ho notato che incodono molto sulla congruità, casomai mi converrebbe eliminarli dal libro cespiti? (per l' anno prossimo avviamente in quanto inutilizzati?) 
> Grazie

  Se un bene non è più utilizzato nell'azienda e per lo stesso non sono effettuati ammortamenti, è possibile non considerarlo ai fini degli studi. La mia interpretazione di questa norma era che anche i beni completamente ammortizzati, essendo beni sui quali non si effettua l'ammortamento, potessero essere non considerati (sempre che ovviamente sia dimostrabile il non utulizzo). In un contradditorio con l'ADE invece il funzionario mi ha detto che quella norma vale solo per i beni che sono ancora in corso di ammortamento. Per cui, se si vuole escludere un bene dagli studi di settore, deve essere un bene per cui il processo di ammortamento è ancora in corso e che non è stato ammortizzato per l'anno in questione. Ho sempre avuto il dubbio se questa interpretazione fosse giustificata, ma non ho più avuto occasione di approfondire la questione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

I beni ammortizzati nell'anno vanno comunque compresi nel costo complessivo dei beni strumentali da indicare in Gerico. 
Per eliminare alcuni dei beni strumentali che diventano obsoleti puoi sia venderli al valore di mercato (indipendemente dal fatto che siano ammortizzati o no?), sia estrometterli, ossia venderli a te stesso. 
I professionisti possono ammortzzare i beni con qualunque aliquota, purchè inferiore o uguale a quella massima.
Quindi essa può anche variare negli anni seguenti. 
ciao    

> I beni ammortizzabili nell'anno (valore inferiore a 516,..) vanno comunque compresi  nel costo complessivo dei beni strumentali da indicare in Gerico?
> Per eliminare alcuni dei beni strumentali che diventano obsoleti:
> 1.  posso venderli al valore di mercato (indipendemente dal fatto che siano ammortizzati o no?);
> 2. fare estromissione? (cosa vuol dire?) 
> Infine, ultima domanda: posso usare una quota di ammortamento ad esempio il 10%, inferiore a quella in tabella per i beni della stessa categoria  (in questo caso il 20%)? e in tal caso la percentuale di ammortamento deve rimanere invariata anche negli anni seguenti in cui completerò l'ammortamento del bene.
> Grazie, ma sono un ambulante al mercato (ragioniere)  e devo fare la mia contabilità da solo.
> Grazie
> Martino

----------


## Tazenda78

> I beni ammortizzati nell'anno vanno comunque compresi nel costo complessivo dei beni strumentali da indicare in Gerico. 
> Per eliminare alcuni dei beni strumentali che diventano obsoleti puoi sia venderli al valore di mercato (indipendemente dal fatto che siano ammortizzati o no?), sia estrometterli, ossia venderli a te stesso. 
> I professionisti possono ammortzzare i beni con qualunque aliquota, purchè inferiore o uguale a quella massima.
> Quindi essa può anche variare negli anni seguenti. 
> ciao

  MA per chi ha tante attrezzature da cantiere inferiori a 516 che durante l' anno poi vanno perse, lasciate nei vari cantieri ecc... in pratica come le posso eliminare dal libro cespite? Non ho nessun documento in questo caso (parlo di minuteria del costo di 200/ 300 euro).
Inoltre per l' estronissione di beni gia completamente ammortizzati, il prezzo da indicare in fattura deve essere soggetto a qualche vincolo in particolare? Ad esempio, una fiat UNO costo storico 5.000 euro e oggi vale 0 posso fatturarmelo ad un prezzo simbolico ad esempio 1 euro?

----------


## Patty76

Per evitare questi problemi, io non registro mai sul libro cespiti la minuteria, specialmente nel settore edile, o nelle officine di autoriparazione. Ma sapete quanti martelli e cacciaviti "scompaiono" letteralmente durante l'anno. Io uso un conto di costo e scarico tutto nell'anno (che poi è la stessa cosa che si fa con i beni strumentali inferiori ai 516 euro) solamente che non vado ad "intasare" il libro cespiti. 
Per quelli ormai caricati, è obbligatoria la dismissioni tramite fattura. Per il valore puoi verificare l'attuale valore di mercato...ad esempio per la fiat uno puoi provare a vadere su quattro ruote..sempre che sia ancora riportata... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bomber

Quindi potrebbe essere corretto indicare nel valore dei beni strumentali il costo storico dei beni materiali riportati nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili -al lordo degli ammortamenti - ed il valore dei beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro - acquisiti nell'anno - tralasciando però il valore dei beni inferiori ai 516 euro acquistati negli esercizi precedenti e non iscritti nel registro dei cespiti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non direi proprio. 
Occorre indicare il costo storico di tutti i beni materiali riportati nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili, il valore dei beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro acquisiti nell'anno, e anche quelli acquistati negli esercizi precedenti ancorchè non iscritti nel registro dei cespiti. 
Insomma: tutti beni strumentali. 
ciao   

> Quindi potrebbe essere corretto indicare nel valore dei beni strumentali il costo storico dei beni materiali riportati nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili -al lordo degli ammortamenti - ed il valore dei beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro - acquisiti nell'anno - tralasciando però il valore dei beni inferiori ai 516 euro acquistati negli esercizi precedenti e non iscritti nel registro dei cespiti?

----------


## martino954

La quota di ammortamento per i professionisti può essere inferiore a quella massima consentita per beni della categoria e variare negli anni (precedente post): io sono ambulante commerciante al mercato, anche io posso indicare una percentuale di ammortamento ad esempio del 10% inferiore a quella massima del 20%? e nei prossimi anni dovrò sempre usare per quello stesso bene il 10% o nel caso di maggiore utilizzo del bene (è il mio camion, potrei fare mercati più lontani e dover percorrere un numero maggiore di km) posso andare ad esempio al 20%?
Grazie
Martino

----------


## Patty76

> Non direi proprio. 
> Occorre indicare il costo storico di tutti i beni materiali riportati nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili, il valore dei beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro acquisiti nell'anno, e anche quelli acquistati negli esercizi precedenti ancorchè non iscritti nel registro dei cespiti. 
> Insomma: tutti beni strumentali. 
> ciao

   :Confused:   :Confused:   
no scusa...non mi "torna" il discorso... 
ma se io non li tratto come beni strumentali, in quanto oggetti che si deteriorano facilmente durante l'anno o che possono essere persi (esempio un martello, un cacciaviti) perchè mai dovrei inserirli nello sds come beni strumentali?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> no scusa...non mi "torna" il discorso... 
> ma se io non li tratto come beni strumentali, in quanto oggetti che si deteriorano facilmente durante l'anno o che possono essere persi (esempio un martello, un cacciaviti) perchè mai dovrei inserirli nello sds come beni strumentali?

  Appunto. Non li devi indicare, se non sono trattati da beni strumentali !  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

C'è un errore di fondo. Un ambulante commerciante al mercato non è "professionista". 
ciao   

> La quota di ammortamento per i professionisti può essere inferiore a quella massima consentita per beni della categoria e variare negli anni (precedente post): io sono ambulante commerciante al mercato, anche io posso indicare una percentuale di ammortamento ad esempio del 10% inferiore a quella massima del 20%? e nei prossimi anni dovrò sempre usare per quello stesso bene il 10% o nel caso di maggiore utilizzo del bene (è il mio camion, potrei fare mercati più lontani e dover percorrere un numero maggiore di km) posso andare ad esempio al 20%?
> Grazie
> Martino

----------


## Patty76

> Appunto. Non li devi indicare, se non sono trattati da beni strumentali !

  Ah...ho capito..l'utente aveva detto "il valore dei beni strumentali"...quindi ancorchè non iscritto al libro cespiti...li aveva trattati come beni strumentali... 
Fiuuu che gioco di parole!  :Big Grin:

----------


## martino954

l'ambulante di cui parlo  è mio figlio e la domanda era per la sua contabilità. Mi sono espresso in modo sbrigativo.
Grazie
martino

----------


## Tazenda78

> non direi proprio. 
> Occorre indicare il costo storico di tutti i beni materiali riportati nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili, il valore dei beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro acquisiti nell'anno, e anche quelli acquistati negli esercizi precedenti ancorchè non iscritti nel registro dei cespiti. 
> Insomma: Tutti beni strumentali. 
> Ciao

  in pratica per i beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro non conviene metterli fra i cespiti ma direttamente in conto economico con un conto apposito che ne dite?

----------


## Robbie58

> in pratica per i beni strumentali inferiori a 516 euro non conviene metterli fra i cespiti ma direttamente in conto economico con un conto apposito che ne dite?

  Rispondo a te Tazenda, ma direi che rispondo a tutti. Sapete che io non capisco tutto questo casino che vedo circolare nei post, non solo in questo, circa i beni strum.li di valore unitario non superiore a 516,46 euro ?
Intanto sono beni strum.li come tutti gli altri, non importa nulla se la legge fiscale concede ( è non è neanche un obbligo ) di ammortizzarli in un solo anno.
E quindi tali beni io li faccio passare tutti dal registro cespiti, non ha importanza se non me l'ha prescritto il dottore. e' per un' esigenza di chiarezza. E se vengono dismessi li faccio uscire con autofattura, anche di importo simboilico, se non ho la possibilità di poter calcolare il valore normale su dei parametri certi o anche solo attendibili.
Poi in ogni caso, fatta salva questa regola o prassi generale, bisogna vedere a monte e nelle singole fattispecie che cosa si può intebdere come bene strumentale. Un martello, ad esempio, certo che può essere considerato un attrezzo minuto, ma può anche essere assimilato ad un materiale di consumo.
L' importante a quel punto è che non venga registrato come bene strumentale o come onere diverso !!  Ne ho sentite di tutti i colori a riguardo.
E comunque tutto ciò che ho considerato bene strum.le va nel corrispondente rigo dello Studio di Settore.

----------


## Tazenda78

Un altro problema che ho riscontrato è dato dal fatto che dallo studio di settore, mi esce un maggior ricavo dagli indici di NE e precisamente dal rapporto tra costo dei beni strumentali/valore degli stessi, che a me risulta all' incirca di 8 mentre lo studio prevede circa 20 e mi chiede circa 30.000 di ricavo in più.... in effetti un valore così basso mi esce proprio perchè l' azienda è piena di cespiti che hanno un valore storico alto ma sono completamente ammortizzati.... mo come gle lo spiego? Tra le note?

----------


## shailendra

> Rispondo a te Tazenda, ma direi che rispondo a tutti. Sapete che io non capisco tutto questo casino che vedo circolare nei post, non solo in questo, circa i beni strum.li di valore unitario non superiore a 516,46 euro ?
> Intanto sono beni strum.li come tutti gli altri, non importa nulla se la legge fiscale concede ( è non è neanche un obbligo ) di ammortizzarli in un solo anno.
> E quindi tali beni io li faccio passare tutti dal registro cespiti, non ha importanza se non me l'ha prescritto il dottore. e' per un' esigenza di chiarezza. E se vengono dismessi li faccio uscire con autofattura, anche di importo simboilico, se non ho la possibilità di poter calcolare il valore normale su dei parametri certi o anche solo attendibili.
> Poi in ogni caso, fatta salva questa regola o prassi generale, bisogna vedere a monte e nelle singole fattispecie che cosa si può intebdere come bene strumentale. Un martello, ad esempio, certo che può essere considerato un attrezzo minuto, ma può anche essere assimilato ad un materiale di consumo.
> L' importante a quel punto è che non venga registrato come bene strumentale o come onere diverso !!  Ne ho sentite di tutti i colori a riguardo.
> E comunque tutto ciò che ho considerato bene strum.le va nel corrispondente rigo dello Studio di Settore.

  Quoto in pieno. Io mi comporto nella stessa identica maniera e non capisco cosa ci sia tanto da discutere.

----------


## shailendra

> Un altro problema che ho riscontrato è dato dal fatto che dallo studio di settore, mi esce un maggior ricavo dagli indici di NE e precisamente dal rapporto tra costo dei beni strumentali/valore degli stessi, che a me risulta all' incirca di 8 mentre lo studio prevede circa 20 e mi chiede circa 30.000 di ricavo in più.... in effetti un valore così basso mi esce proprio perchè l' azienda è piena di cespiti che hanno un valore storico alto ma sono completamente ammortizzati.... mo come gle lo spiego? Tra le note?

  Io gli indici NE non li considero proprio...nel senso che davvero un sacco di volte danno dei risultati che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra...già è difficile venire congui, soprattutto con gi studi evoluti nel 2008...poi dalla stessa amministrazione gli indici NE sono comsiderati poco attendibili...comunque quando ci sono questi risultati così estremi anche io indico le ragioni nel quadro delle note.

----------


## martino954

Domanda: io faccio l'ambulante al mercato; compero un navigatore satellitare, costa meno  dei 516,.. euro: come ambuklante, io faccio lo spuntista, cambio cioè, ogni giorno piazza e mi serve per orientarmi con il mio camion; tra un paio d'anni io lo sostiturò con un altro, molto probabilmente, perchè sarà superato; io uso la contabilità semplificata: il detto navigatore satellitare è un bene strumentale oppure siccome lo sostituirò, lo posso considerare  un materiale di consumo evitando così di gonfiare il valore dei beni strumentali (per Gerico aumentare il valore dei beni strumentali significa aumentare il ricavo).
Grazie
Mrtino

----------


## Robbie58

> Io gli indici NE non li considero proprio...nel senso che davvero un sacco di volte danno dei risultati che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra...già è difficile venire congui, soprattutto con gi studi evoluti nel 2008...poi dalla stessa amministrazione gli indici NE sono comsiderati poco attendibili...comunque quando ci sono questi risultati così estremi anche io indico le ragioni nel quadro delle note.

  E io quoto te, Shailendra !!!

----------


## Robbie58

> Domanda: io faccio l'ambulante al mercato; compero un navigatore satellitare, costa meno  dei 516,.. euro: come ambuklante, io faccio lo spuntista, cambio cioè, ogni giorno piazza e mi serve per orientarmi con il mio camion; tra un paio d'anni io lo sostiturò con un altro, molto probabilmente, perchè sarà superato; io uso la contabilità semplificata: il detto navigatore satellitare è un bene strumentale oppure siccome lo sostituirò, lo posso considerare  un materiale di consumo evitando così di gonfiare il valore dei beni strumentali (per Gerico aumentare il valore dei beni strumentali significa aumentare il ricavo).
> Grazie
> Mrtino

  Per me è un bene strumentale. E data l' esiguità della cifra, non dovrebbe incidere più di tanto sui risultati del Gerico. 
Ciao.

----------


## Laffer

Impresa che cessa la propria attività nel corso del 2008 e quindi compila gli sds ai soli fini statistici.
Al 1 gennaio ha beni strumentali per 10.000 €. In sede di chiusura con regolare fattura estromette tutti i beni.
Nella compilazione dello sds che valore indico ? zero o 10.000?
Leggendo le istruzioni del relativo studio ho trovato indicazioni relative ad un calcolo ragguagliato ai giorni di possesso, ma per i casi di impresa con inizio attività durante l'anno, oppure cessazione con "riapertura" entro 6 mesi
Va bene che lo sds ha solo valore statistico, ma indicare zero porta al "non calcolo" di alcuni indici di coerenza. 
Voi cosa suggerite? Zero, 10.000 o un valore comunque ragguagliato al periodo di svolgimento dell'attività?  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Grazie in anticipo.
L.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Impresa che cessa la propria attività nel corso del 2008 e quindi compila gli sds ai soli fini statistici.
> Al 1 gennaio ha beni strumentali per 10.000 . In sede di chiusura con regolare fattura estromette tutti i beni.
> Nella compilazione dello sds che valore indico ? zero o 10.000?
> Leggendo le istruzioni del relativo studio ho trovato indicazioni relative ad un calcolo ragguagliato ai giorni di possesso, ma per i casi di impresa con inizio attività durante l'anno, oppure cessazione con "riapertura" entro 6 mesi
> Va bene che lo sds ha solo valore statistico, ma indicare zero porta al "non calcolo" di alcuni indici di coerenza. 
> Voi cosa suggerite? Zero, 10.000 o un valore comunque ragguagliato al periodo di svolgimento dell'attività? 
> Grazie in anticipo.
> L.

  un valore comunque ragguagliato al periodo di svolgimento dell'attività.

----------


## sirenetta

Scusate ma io ero convinta che andavano indicate le quote di ammortamento dei beni strumentali e non il valore storico di essi.
Se un' azienda ha un numero elevato di beni ammortizzabili e ognuno di essi di cifre considerevoli, andado ad indicare il costo storico, vorrà dire che l'azienda ogni anno indicherà sempre lo stesso importo, a meno che non dismetta i beni dall'azienda e quindi questo diminuisca o viceversa se acquista altri beni si ritroverà con un valore di beni strumentali superiore.
Quindi vi chiedo se fosse possibile darmi spiegazioni in merito, perchè se indico le quote di ammortamento un giorno queste di anno in anno si riducono fino al completo ammortamento del bene ma se indico il valore storico resterà sempre lo stesso per tutti gli esercizi...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate ma io ero convinta che andavano indicate le quote di ammortamento dei beni strumentali e non il valore storico di essi.
> Se un' azienda ha un numero elevato di beni ammortizzabili e ognuno di essi di cifre considerevoli, andado ad indicare il costo storico, vorrà dire che l'azienda ogni anno indicherà sempre lo stesso importo, a meno che non dismetta i beni dall'azienda e quindi questo diminuisca o viceversa se acquista altri beni si ritroverà con un valore di beni strumentali superiore.
> Quindi vi chiedo se fosse possibile darmi spiegazioni in merito, perchè se indico le quote di ammortamento un giorno queste di anno in anno si riducono fino al completo ammortamento del bene ma se indico il valore storico resterà sempre lo stesso per tutti gli esercizi...

  Va indicato il costo storico dei beni strumentali. 
ciao

----------


## sirenetta

Io ho una situazione del genere:  60.000 di quote di ammortamento che incidono tanto dunque sull'azienda.
Se indicassi così come mi sta dicendo lei, il valore storico del beni strumentali può ben immaginare di quanto sarebbe superiore il valore storico.
Consideri che l'azienda ha un' utile di  10.000 già in questa maniera gli studi di settore non risultano congrui, se indicassi il valore storico che succede :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io ho una situazione del genere:  60.000 di quote di ammortamento che incidono tanto dunque sull'azienda.
> Se indicassi così come mi sta dicendo lei, il valore storico del beni strumentali può ben immaginare di quanto sarebbe superiore il valore storico.
> Consideri che l'azienda ha un' utile di  10.000 già in questa maniera gli studi di settore non risultano congrui, se indicassi il valore storico che succede

  Capisce bene che questo non può essere un motivo di errata compilazione del modelo: se è richiesto il valore dei beni strumentali, c'è poco da fare: non può mettere quello degli ammortamenti.

----------


## La matta

L'unica cosa che si pu&#242; fare &#232; non considerare quei cespiti che sono s&#236; in carico, ma che per obsolescenza, rotture e inutilizzi per motivi diversi, non hanno partecipato al processo produttivo. Sempre che non siano state dedotte quote di ammortamento. E sempre che si possa dimostrare in qualche modo che &#232; vero che non sono stati utilizzati. Per esempio, se diciamo che un macchinario non ha lavorato, ma poi ci sono fatture di manutenzione, diventa pi&#249; difficile. 
Edit: _Non avendo letto tutte le risposte precedenti, mi era sfuggito quanto riportato nella prima pagina, e cio&#232; che l'Ade applicherebbe il discorso dei beni non utilizzati solo se ancora in ammortamento, mentre non sarebbe possibile non considerare quelli completamente ammortizzati??? Certo che all'Ade ne hanno di fantasia... Sono letteralmente basita._

----------

